# Mettre une sauvegarde iphone sur une Time Capsule



## Maxoof (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, Je suis l'heureux acquéreur d'une time capsule 2 TO, et j'ai depuis quelques mois un macbook Air 64 Go (lot d'un concours LCL, cadeau sympa) et enfin un iphone 4S 16 GO.

Ma question : Etant donné la capacité réduite de mon Macbook air pour y stocker la sauvegarde itunes de mon iphone (ça prend un quart de mon disque dur), est il possible de stocker cette sauvegarde sur ma time capsule ?
En gros de me servir de la time capsule comme d'une extension permanente de mon Macbook air, à domicile bien sur.

Merci, j'attends avec impatience vos réponse !
bonne soirée
ps : j'espère avoir bien classé ce topic.


----------



## Maxoof (30 Décembre 2014)

je up le message un an après.


----------



## city1 (30 Décembre 2014)

avec time machine, sauvegarde et copie  des fichiers dans time capsule


----------

